# Limits snacks



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

We all know this already but since I'm putting these recipes on the board I just felt I should remind everyone to limit your dogs snacks. These recipes are for fun and do make cute holiday gifts.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

If one gets atreat with mine both get a treat. Bentley is almost three and Mia is 10 months, I didn't want Bentley attacking her if I gave her a treat and not him. I just do it to not create a scene or jealousy. I buy small tiny treats and break them in half so they are not getting very much.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@May 23 2004, 03:14 PM
> *I have always used treats as a reward for going, so when Wally goes and Toby doesn't, I give Wally a treat. I feel so bad for not giving Toby one because he is jumping around so excitedly but he didn't do anything
> 
> 
> ...


 I dont think there is a right or wrong answer here but you have to consider that Toby may not know the reason you are giving wally one and not him, I would give them both treats and encourage Toby when he actually goes, the instant he goes, with a good boy, and a show of excitement, he will get his "reward" from that and understand far better than not getting a treat


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

you could give toby a not so yummy treat. like if youre giving puperoni to wally--then toby gets a plain biscuit. 

with me---i give treats to whoever listens. but...my dogs are all older (2, 1.5, and 1 yrs old). so they know why they are or arent getting a treat. does toby know to go potty outside? and he gets a treat when he goes, right? 

maybe you can give wally a treat for going potty...and toby gets a treat if he does a sit and a down.







no matter what--you cant give a treat to a dog if he hasnt earned it. so if you really want to give toby a treat--make him do a couple commands.


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

I'm in the very same boat. When I was training Morgan, he got treats no matter if he went or not with alot of praise. Once he was trained, I gradually stopped the treats and he was fine. But now that I have Bailey, I am training him and at least 50% of the time, Morgan goes out with him. Bailey is just now getting the hint, "after you go outside you get a treat" so he comes running on the leash to wear I keep the treats...so does Morgan. What I will do alot of times is take one treat and break it into two pieces and give one half to each of them and then I pat Bailey and praise him some more and tell him how good he was for me and how much of a big boy he is. (Like he really understand me! lol) But other times, I think about when I am sitting here they get treats throughout the evening time, (I keep them in my desk and they ALL know where they are lol). So I will tend to try to shy away from giving Morgan them when Bailey goes out. But again, I feel that same pang of guilt you do. I figure, if he starts getting fat I will know "enough is enough" hard to find that happy middle ground, I guess


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

mine like them cooked! lol But they love raw carrots cuz not only are they sweet and good to eat, but you can play soccer with them too! lmbo


----------

